# flensburg



## jay-dee (25. Juni 2013)

hey leut's 
hab überall nach einen "verein" gesucht für mtb sport..habe jedoch nicht's gefunden...was ich sehr schade finde... dennoch kenne ich einige menschen die dies auch regelmäßig machen (cc) 

und ich habe mich ehrlich gessagt..schwer gemacht ein threat zu machen um ein "verein" zu gestalten oder sogar zu gründen den ich bin ja erst 16.

hat jemand ein paar tips ? oder wer hat lust sich selbst mit einem verein oder kurs zu beschäftigen ?


----------



## marek77 (12. Juli 2013)

Scheiß auf Verein oder Kurs! Haste nen Bike? Lets ride! Ich werde am WE wieder los (CC). Wenn DU Lust hast mitzufahren, sag bescheid! Nix brutales, bin selber Anfänger!
Wenn DU Bock hast, melde Dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-dee (13. Juli 2013)

ey cool  yoah na klar sind ja ferein hab also viel zeit


----------



## jay-dee (13. Juli 2013)

fahr schon etwas länger und bin eig. nur am pedling


----------



## marek77 (19. Juli 2013)

gerne können wir fahren! Ich bin allerdings 36 Jahre alt! Dieses Wochenende wird das erste nach einiger Zeit sein, in dem ich Zeit fürs Pedalieren habe. Wenn noch interesse besteht, schreib mir ne PM.


----------



## jay-dee (25. Juli 2013)

marek77 schrieb:


> gerne können wir fahren! Ich bin allerdings 36 Jahre alt! Dieses Wochenende wird das erste nach einiger Zeit sein, in dem ich Zeit fürs Pedalieren habe. Wenn noch interesse besteht, schreib mir ne PM.





ja klar


----------



## Ameisenbaer (25. Juli 2013)

Hi, ich hätte mal eine kurze Frage an Euch. Und zwar bin ich ab dem 05.08. für ca 3 Wochen in Flensburg und wollte mal gerne wissen, ob es in der Nähe von der Rude tolle Trails zum biken gibt? Leider kenn ich noch nicht so viel von Flensburg, weil ich meistens nur am Wochenende da bin. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2013)

Viel gibt's nicht. Zwischen FL und Holnis gibt's ein paar nette Wege und vll. ein paar Abschnitte des Gendarmstien. Aber für 3 Wochen sollte es ausreichen.


----------



## Ameisenbaer (25. Juli 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Viel gibt's nicht. Zwischen FL und Holnis gibt's ein paar nette Wege und vll. ein paar Abschnitte des Gendarmstien. Aber für 3 Wochen sollte es ausreichen.


 
Danke, werde ich mir mal ansehen. Werde eh nicht jeden Tag in Fl fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2013)

Würde ich noch da wohnen, lönnte ich's dir zeigen. Aber zum Glück bin ich vor gut 4 Wochen dort weggezogen.


----------



## Ameisenbaer (25. Juli 2013)

Lach. Ich werde schon noch etwas finden. Soll ja wie gesagt nur ab und an zum Zeitvertreib sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich mal was in 'ne Google Maps-Karte einzeichnen...


----------



## Ameisenbaer (26. Juli 2013)

Hi. Das wäre sehr nett von Dir, wenn es nicht mit zu viel Aufwand verbunden ist. 
Habe mir schon an einem Samstag mal eine Ausfahrt in die Harburger Berge vorgenommen. Dann natürlich erst mit der Bahn nach HH fahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Juli 2013)

Was sich auch nicht verkehrt ist, ist eine Tour in den Hüttener Bergen. Man fährt etwa eine Stunde mit dem Auto.
Wie ich das mit der GPS-Strecke ordentlich hinbekomme, muss ich noch herausfinden - so ganz ohne GPS.


----------



## marek77 (30. Juli 2013)

Also in die Hüttener Berge fährt man eher 30 Minuten (mit dem Auto) von Flenne aus. Schöne Gegend, kenne die Radarstellung dort sehr gut (8 Jahre an der Radarkonsole)!  Wäre eventuell mal ein Ziel für eine lange Tagestour. Vielleicht auch 2 Tage? Einmal quer durch Angeln. Du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht!


----------



## Ameisenbaer (30. Juli 2013)

Der Nachteil ist, dass ich ohne Auto in Fl bin. Habe aber jetzt jemanden der ortskundig ist und mit mir mitfährt.


----------



## marek77 (30. Juli 2013)

Ist doch super! Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ameisenbaer (30. Juli 2013)

Danke. Den werde ich haben  Und vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Schure (11. August 2013)

Moin Moin.

Suche ebenfalls jemanden der mir die Geheimtipps der Hüttener Berge zeigen kann.

Wer Lust hat bitte melden


----------



## Brassknuckle (13. August 2013)

Schön das es hier noch ein paar mehr aus Daisytown(flensburg) gibt! Ich habe zwar so meine Kollegen mit denen ich ab und zu mal ´n bißchen fahre....aber viel interessanter wäre es wenn man mal zusammen als Gruppe mal ´ne Woche nach Saalbach fahren könnte und da mal die schönen Trails erkunden könnte! Ich selber fahre so´n selbst zusammen geschustertes Freeride-Bike also nichts für lange Radtouren....eher mal Bergab! Sitze auch den halben Tag vor youtube und gucke mir die netten Videos an und ärgere mich darüber das ich in diesem Platten Fledermausland lebe! Ach ja, und mal so nebenbei...die Fröruperberge sind zum Fahren auch geeignet!


----------



## Schure (13. August 2013)

Wohne in der nähe von Schleswig. Bin aber für neues gerne offen.

Hatte vor ein paar touren in den Hüttener Bergen zu machen. Kenne mich da nur leider überhaupt nicht aus.

Vielleicht bekommt man ja eine Gruppe zusammen


----------

